# Sponsorship seeking for job in Australia



## kohwaihin (Jul 24, 2011)

NA------------------


----------



## SarahM (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi kohwaihin,

Welcome to the forum; here you will find lots of advice about migrating to Australia, but we don't really have employers coming here to offer jobs. Check out Department of Immigration & Citizenship for useful information about visas. All the best,

Sarah


----------



## kohwaihin (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi Sarah,

Thank you for your assistance.
=)


----------

